# Cloning Tips



## tagametHB (Aug 1, 2008)

No pun intended.  Is it bad or good to use the main stalks as clones?  My plants are getting tall and I'd  like to trim them, but I also need to take some clones at the same time - bad idea, good idea?

Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Aug 1, 2008)

tagametHB said:
			
		

> No pun intended. Is it bad or good to use the main stalks as clones? My plants are getting tall and I'd like to trim them, but I also need to take some clones at the same time - bad idea, good idea?
> 
> Thanks


 
Ive heard people say its better to take clones lower but I allways cut off the tops and clone them, I like a nice firm stem.

I dont think its all that important as all my clones survive.

I use rockwool without a dome.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 1, 2008)

well if you were going to throw them anyway, might as well take it as a clone


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2008)

I have read that taking the terminal grow stalk is not good for cloning. But then it worked for Grow dude and it did not work for me, tho i have only cloned a few times.
Good luck


----------



## tagametHB (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks.

Its funny - I realized the other  day just how many expert botanists there are when it comes to growing cannabis - there's something i(ch)ronic in that.

HB


----------



## spLIFTED (Aug 1, 2008)

I've successfully cloned the main stalk of my mom plant twice obviously after regrowth is done. Those cuts grew nice and thick real fast and yielded more then other regular clones. Root system is excellent so no problems here.

I did it just as any other cut but i did scrape the stalk a bit.

I use Dip-n-Grow at semi-hard wood concentration.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 1, 2008)

i've used tops to clone and haven't had any problems, i use peat pellets with no dome, and just keep'em moist.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 1, 2008)

i love chop'n the tops for clones! they're my favorites!
i was 85% successfull the first time and 100% the two following times.
i'll see what the third brings in another seven days(ish).
my experience has show'n me that the bigger ones take faster as well..3/16th of an inch i'd geuss be my minimum for stem thickness of a potential clone.
and i like take'n two headed clones sometimes also.. anyone else do that? maybe a three header?


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 1, 2008)

I might worry a little about triming to much of the top you might not get as big of a main cola as before. But i guess people top there plants that kind like taking clones from the top. It might just make 2 main colas instead of one.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 21, 2008)

far as I know, as to cut the mother cola the main stem,  it will get bushy, maybe get some lot of buds all around becuz top is off and kinda have 2 main colas one mother and one clone mother yea, why not hmm... will that get more buds than just let itself grow natural? with  no cutting etc?


----------



## fodmod16 (Oct 5, 2008)

imo, cloning is all about the subtrate. i have cloned in nothing but water to variuos soil and perlite mixtures. best results came from small plastic dixie cups "coverd" with aluminium foil so as to block any light getting to the roots, with root tone applied at first dip. poke a very small hole in the top insert cutting and wait, takes about 10 days for massive root development. i even root the first 2 "oval" leaves that first pop out.  this method has been nearly 100%.  the ones that didnt make it were from contamination of light or injured cuttingsor impatients on my part.
 Try it you'll like it!
Very simple but Very effective!
 Good Luck


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 6, 2008)

I have cloned the main top of many a plant. The thicker the stem, the longer it seems to take to root out.
When rooting a top, I found that keeping your medium "as dry as possible" really helps the process. Too wet for too long, and it tends to get stem rot.


----------

